# Why goto Afghanistan



## schwick (24 Feb 2006)

i am currently trying to figure out the pros and cons about going to war in afghanistan
I have been in the miltary for 4 years (armoured reserves)
Are Canadians in Afghanistan viewed as OCCUPIERS or LIBERATORS
and how does a person deal with the possible risks associated with going to war
what are your motivations for fighting in afghanistan?
and is it worth it?


----------



## Lost_Warrior (24 Feb 2006)

This is already being discussd here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40238.0.html


----------

